# Redcliffe for first time



## Ramon (Jan 22, 2007)

Thinking about venturing out to Redcliffe for the first time.

Have a hour drive or so , so I was wondering what would be the predicted conditions which would preclude a drive to Redcliffe.


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Ramon,

If you were considering hitting Scarborough Reefs or the reefs around Suttons Beach, then if the forecast is for anything over 10 to 15 knots don't do it. Both spots are exposed to anything from NE to SE.

Current marine forecast is:

Friday until midnight: S/SE winds 10 knots tending SE/E winds 10/15 knots by mid morning. Seas to 0.7 metre. Few showers, chiefly during the morning.
Saturday: SE/E winds 10/15 knots tending NE in the afternoon. Sea 0.7 metre. A
few showers. 
Sunday: SE/NE winds 10/15 knots. 
Monday: SE/NE winds 10/15 knots.

It just depends on whether the winds ease during the very early morning. It also depends on how adventurous you are too.

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## Ramon (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks for the reply Gigantor.

Sounds like conditions are marginal for Sunday morning.

Looks like the inlet near the bridge ( using ggole earth ) would be OK if conditions are too much for Scarborough reef


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi Ramon,

The weather forecast can change quite quickly of late. So anything is possible.

If you are still wanting to head to Scarborough don't forget the canals at Newport Waters. Nice sheltered area and a good place to flick SP's around the pontoons for bream etc. in the early mornings. You also might see some unusal sights.

Are you referring to Hayes Inlet near the old Hornibrook Bridge? It's a good location to target flathead and whiting. Lots of sandbanks around there. It also tends to get less boat traffic in it because of the sandbanks. If you are heading out on Sunday morning I might be interested in coming along??? Haven't hit Hayes for a long time.

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Ramon just monitor this site if you are not familiar with it, and check it before leaving home

http://www.seabreeze.com.au/graphs/qld.asp


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Yeah, I coud be interested for a Sunday outing. I'll check tomorrow to see what you blokes deciede.


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

If conditions stay like this or better, I'll be out there on Sunday morning off Scarborough probably.


----------



## Ramon (Jan 22, 2007)

Not sure if it is called Hayes inlet but I was talking about just near the bridge.

Will decide tomorow afternoon in consultation with friend


----------



## boggeyman (Nov 18, 2006)

hi all 
if the gods are good i will be on the reefs at scarby sunday around 430 to 5 am starting in the car park near the the pub.


----------



## Ramon (Jan 22, 2007)

Looks like it will be 6am on Monday
Would appreciate any reports on the fishing there if anybody goes out on Sunday


----------



## Ramon (Jan 22, 2007)

Hit Scarborough reef today with friend.
Swell was around 0.5 metre.

Got nice bream,sweetlip,moses perch and long tom.


----------

